# What is the best test bench Power Supply 50+amp



## MCLSOUND

I was wondering what is one of the better power supplies.I have seen the pyramids but heard lots of bad things(well some).This is for OLD SCHOOL amps
-Orion HCCA 2100/2250sx
-USAmps-100hca etc.

I want a decent one that I can load down without hesitation
Where/What/How Big/How Much$$$
What are you using.
What should I get.
thanks


----------



## ollschool

Go with (Cascade ) but astron, and mobileathority are pretty good alllso. But i prefer Cascade, i have used several.


----------



## ollschool

Oh, I have seen them here or Ebay usually from 40 to 80 $ or so. Just depends hoos got it.


----------



## Thumper88

Cascade Audio is what I use. Got my 75 amp for $50 off eBay a few years ago. Works great.


----------



## Matt R

I use a B&K Precision 40 amp. It does 44 amps max. It has adjustable voltage and an amp meter so you can really monitor the current of any specific piece. You can also adjust the voltage to test other power supplies or custom stuff you build before you put it in a circuit. I also use mine at shows to power my system. Its not cheap though, prolly $300 or so.


----------



## MCLSOUND

thanks guys
we have a local who has a astron ,i will look into it.I think it is only 13.8v and I am sure this is fine for amps but is it fine on players,xovers,etc?


----------



## Matt R

I have an astron too. I use it just as much as my b&k but it doesn't have the adjustability features.
it does have some nice analog type meters that show volts and current. It is also a linear supply so possibly less noise than a switching designing


----------



## Dubstep

AUDIO AUTHORITY 2/77 hybrid 50-300 amps. all the circuit citys had them running there boards..
Hook up with a battery inline to get the 300 amps and you can parallel up to 10 i think?


----------



## MCLSOUND

I got a Astron RS35m


----------



## envisionelec

I have a 200A power supply (actually a pair) that runs on 240V and cost $45. It will do 140A on 120v

How to convert Server Power Supplies - RC Groups 

Yer welcome.


----------



## MCLSOUND

that is neat


----------



## tulse

envisionelec said:


> I have a 200A power supply (actually a pair) that runs on 240V and cost $45. It will do 140A on 120v
> 
> How to convert Server Power Supplies - RC Groups
> 
> Yer welcome.


Inserting, those power supplies are all over ebay.


----------



## Neil_J

I use a Tripp-Lite 60A supply that I picked up on Amazon Prime with a gift card, I think it's intended to be used for ham radio base stations.


----------



## envisionelec

tulse said:


> Inserting, those power supplies are all over ebay.


And they are so freaking powerful. Noisy, though. The fans in them are loud enough to drive you crazy if your test area is quiet. I put mine in a separate room...inside a padded box. 1/0 wire runs to my bench. From there, I have a hall-effect current monitor on them going to a digital meter which cuts off the output at a set point (in case of a dangerous situation).


----------



## ALL4SPL

Can anyone recommend a decent power supply for my bench, I run a single kenwood amp bridged (like 100watts) to a single 8" sub with an alpine CD player and a set of make shift components off the headunits internal amp. I also use the bench to do working tests of amplifiers to ensure they work.

I'd like to keep it cheap for now, so under $100 would be ideal, just not sure on what amperage I "need" verses what will work for my application.

Thanks!


----------



## TheHammer

Would something like this work?
Got one in the garage already.
The picture is also a link to item description.



TheHammer


----------

